# Just received 7C Maglite-wanted to share.



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

I just received a 7C Maglite that I bought from a fellow CPF'er and wanted to share and find out if anyone else had one? Thanks.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! Do you have any pictures?

Welcome! It nice to see another Georgian.


----------



## roadie (Mar 9, 2007)

7C u modding it with Lions???

pics pics pics ...... please


----------



## willrx (Mar 9, 2007)

No pics yet. I've never posted a pic here. How do I do it? What types of mods are possible with 7C? Thanks.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 9, 2007)

7 x C LiIon = 25.9
Use an Osram 64640 (24V, 150W). On 25v AWRs hotrater puts it at 158W and 6900 lumens. Less than 6.5 amps.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 9, 2007)

Mag-Lite no longer supports 7-cell models. Don't do any mods that would damage anything specific to the size.


----------



## roadie (Mar 10, 2007)

is it an orginal series or a 'add-on' maglite ???

modding it may 'increase' its usage and likeness;
not doing anything to it, well, anyway up to u ?

cheers


----------



## willrx (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't worry, no dangerous mods to this one. Checked with Maglite and it was made in January 1982! I'll post some pics when I learn how to do it here.

What is an 'add-on'? All I know is I emailed Maglite and the SN shows it was made in '82.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Niteowl (Mar 10, 2007)

willrx said:


> Don't worry, no dangerous mods to this one. Checked with Maglite and it was made in January 1982! I'll post some pics when I learn how to do it here.
> 
> What is an 'add-on'? All I know is I emailed Maglite and the SN shows it was made in '82.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Nice find Will, I'd love to get my hands on a 7C Mag. I've got a couple of 6C Mags in HA. Definitly want to see some pics!

I use Photobucket.com to post pictures. After you sign up for your free account, you can use it to "Choose File" on your computer for the pics you want to upload. Be sure to pick the appropriate size first. For example, "Uploading Options : Max Image Size Message Board (640 x 480)" is what I use.


----------



## swampgator (Mar 10, 2007)

willrx said:


> What is an 'add-on'? All I know is I emailed Maglite and the SN shows it was made in '82.


 
I'm guessing that he means an original 7 cell versus a light with extensions.


----------



## willrx (Mar 10, 2007)

Niteowl,
Thanks for the 411 on posting pics. I'll try it a little later at home. BTW, what does a 6C in HA look like? I have a couple of those also (not HA-yet). I do have several 5C's and wouldn't mind doing something in HA. Where do you get this done?

Definitely not an add-on then. All one big long piece.


----------



## 22hornet (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm glad my 7C will have a new, shiny and bright future.
I'm missing it though and now I am left only with my old 6C

Keep well,
Joris


----------



## willrx (Mar 10, 2007)

22hornet is the previous owner of this jewel. I'll just simply say-Thanks for letting me own it. I'll take great care.


----------



## willrx (Mar 10, 2007)

Trying to add pics. Registered at photobucket. Now what? Thanks.


----------



## roadie (Mar 10, 2007)

errr recently there's some faq on how to post a pic in the 'test area' , try 

dub i only have a webcam to take pics 

seems like u have a array of C class maglite .... hmmm another flashlight collector 

oh the 'add-on' i mentioned eariler, meaning that similar to extended tudes some modders make ....

wow u got it all the way from belgium to US cool ... 

cheers


----------



## Trashman (Mar 10, 2007)

willrx said:


> Trying to add pics. Registered at photobucket. Now what? Thanks.



On the top of the page where it says upload and has a space for an address on your hard drive, hit the "browse" button next to it and located the picture (on your machine). After it's been located and you've clicked "open," it'll be all set and you just click "Upload." After it's uploaded, you'll see it on the photobucket screen with three tag lines below it. Just copy and paste the third tag line down, the IMG tagline, to your post.

Edit: LOL, I see you've figured it out. When I clicked on this thread, there was no photo on the top post. It appears it was added at the same time I started posting!


----------



## willrx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks. Pic added to original post. Yes 22hornet got it all the way from Belgium safe and sound-cheers!


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

Beautiful! A real joy to see this. Never seen one before. Thank you kindly for sharing.

oregon


----------



## LarryC (Mar 10, 2007)

I've got one also. Shown next to 6D in picture for size comparison.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 10, 2007)

While we're having Mag-Lite fun, here's a 7D next to a 6D.


----------



## willrx (Mar 11, 2007)

Very cool pics gents. Thanks for sharing. Glad I finally learned how to post one-whew!


----------



## PhantomZ (Mar 11, 2007)

man you're lucky! i had a chance to bid for a 7D mag on ebay, but lost in the end  it was my first and so far only time i've ever seen a 7cell maglite for bid.

if that 7c was mine, i would have it modded using the soeul LEDs as a tri-lux (or a brighter setup with LEDs for awsome throw and brightness) using, i think it was FM who made it, the plactic insert (of course it'll be a long one) and run it with Pila's. i would mount it in my room using a wooden display mounts like the ones for samurai swords (i would make it myself) and only use it around the house and only take it outside once in a blue moon to show it off. NEVER as a baton or impact weapon (thats what my bottom half cue stick is for).

pls update us with more pics of how you would display it and if/when you decided on a mod


----------



## 65535 (Mar 11, 2007)

If I had a 7 cell Mag I would put some lithiums in it, and use a custom high power reg, to drive either a large incan or a HID or a LED array.


----------



## iamerror (Mar 11, 2007)

7C Maglite, that is probably one of the hardest ones to find. I don't have one, but I have a 7D version.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 11, 2007)

I've seen many 7D and 7C Mags on eBay in the last couple years. Unless someone goes nuts they're usually affordable.

The hardest ones to find are the very early models and the ones with odd head sizes.


----------



## swampgator (Mar 11, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> I've seen many 7D and 7C Mags on eBay in the last couple years. Unless someone goes nuts they're usually affordable.
> 
> The hardest ones to find are the very early models and the ones with odd head sizes.


 
If they're anything like the Kel-lite auctions of late then they're going to go astronomical in bids. Of course that all depends on your definition of affordable.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 11, 2007)

In the past I've seen 7-cell Mags in the $30-40 range. Not cheap, but not a huge deal more expensive than a new 6D.


----------



## PhantomZ (Mar 12, 2007)

the 7D i was bidding for sold for about $200 !!!


----------



## willrx (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea. It is fun to watch the auctions though.


----------



## download (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw 2 of your 7C mag tailcaps were different from current model, but my 7C tailcap is same as current model, could you show us more detail of this special one?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 12, 2007)

All older C-cell Mag-Lites had flat tailcaps with no bulb storage. I'm not sure of the date they switched, somewhere in the mid-late 1980s.


----------



## willrx (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice close-ups ABTOMAT. In addition to the 7C, both of my 6C's have the same "shorty" tailcap.


----------



## download (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. The bezel design was different too, I like the old design .... look stronger to me.


----------



## Niteowl (Mar 13, 2007)

willrx said:


> Niteowl,
> ...........BTW, what does a 6C in HA look like? I have a couple of those also (not HA-yet). I do have several 5C's and wouldn't mind doing something in HA. Where do you get this done?.........




The one one the left has FM's deep bezel, I had a local shop do it for about $10.00. The one one the right was done about a year ago at a different shop for about $15.00 during another CPFer's group buy. I prefer the second shop that is also local, but harder for me to get to. Threw the old 5C in for color reference.


----------



## willrx (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice indeed! May I ask, what effect did the deep bezel have on your light? BTW if you ever want to turn loose of either HA, let me know.:naughty:


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pictures man! I have a 6D which I bought about 6 years ago. I was wondering if the wall thickness of the old 7D is THICKER than the current 6D? If it is, I wanna get one! On ebay perhaps.  

P.S if you wanna stop the batteries from rattling inside your Maglite, as they all do. I just use a plastic sleeve (from a plastic book folder) it fits neatly inside (once cut up) and my 6D feels and sounds solid as a rock!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 13, 2007)

All Mag-Lites made before 1990 had thicker walls.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 13, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> All Mag-Lites made before 1990 had thicker walls.


Darn, that's no fair!  Why did I have to end up with the skinny ones.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 3, 2007)

will these old 7d mag's drive a 6 cell xenon brighter than a current 6d mag?

i'm wondering if the extra cell makes up for the resistance of older maglites.

i'll add my name to the call me if you sell one list. he he


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 4, 2007)

How about a cutdown to 1C li-ion?  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nah! just kidding! LOL! Nice find!:nana:

AlexGT


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> will these old 7d mag's drive a 6 cell xenon brighter than a current 6d mag?
> 
> i'm wondering if the extra cell makes up for the resistance of older maglites.
> 
> i'll add my name to the call me if you sell one list. he he



Xenon cells don't take well to overdriving. A Krypton would be better, but you're still left wite heavy and unweidly flashlight. Older Mags should have less resistance than new ones, due to the simpler design.


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 4, 2007)

A 7C would be perfect for Philips 5761 or FM axial bulb!

And yep, MagDs made before 1990 use a switch that resembles the MagC's with many fewer connections and pieces. Combine that with the thicker walls and larger bore (no need to bore them out for 4AA-across, at least on 2D and 3D) and you have a superior host for hotwires (though not LED as no o-sink is available). Just have to remember to use a MagC Kiu socket instead. Anybody know if the old 6D's also have the larger bore?


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a fascinating light. Many thanks for sharing


----------



## samstterhamstter (May 10, 2010)

hey how you doing, i was wondering if you where willing to sell me your 7 cell light, im willing to pay pretty fair emaill me please if its possible thank you! [email protected]


----------



## rocknrollben (Sep 6, 2013)

I have this same 7c light. Can anyone please tell me what bulb goes in this?


----------



## WhiteMama (Sep 7, 2013)

wow, old thread. That's a really cool light though.


----------



## borrower (Sep 7, 2013)

rocknrollben said:


> I have this same 7c light. Can anyone please tell me what bulb goes in this?



Some people report that you can use a standard mag 6 cell bulb, but that's not the sort of thing you'd want to promise... (7 cell bulbs are hard to find.)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 9, 2013)

PR20 is the old standard 7-cell bulb.


----------

